# plant list for meeting



## redthumb (Apr 17, 2014)

Any plants needed for tomorrows meeting? i would like some Balansae if anyone haves It


----------



## TetraGuy72 (Dec 12, 2009)

I'd like some Blyxia Japonica. I ordered 15 plans through TPT and received a bag of mush.


----------



## RandallW201 (Jul 31, 2011)

Java Moss, Christmas Moss, heck just any kind of moss...


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

Ludwigia Inclinata var verticillata "Cuba". I used to have this years ago but it died out when I stopped using CO2.


----------

